
We Have Given People Amyloid Disease - etiam
http://blogs.sciencemag.org/pipeline/archives/2018/12/17/we-have-given-people-amyloid-disease
======
RcouF1uZ4gsC
As an aside, the author, Derek Lowe, is a great writer. If you haven't done
so, check out his "Things I won't work with" series on the same blog.
[https://blogs.sciencemag.org/pipeline/archives/category/thin...](https://blogs.sciencemag.org/pipeline/archives/category/things-
i-wont-work-with)

It is very informative and funny.

~~~
DuskStar
His blog is great for general "this is what's going on in chemistry and
pharmacology" news too - it's not just things he won't work with! Admittedly,
I really wish he'd do more articles in that series, because they were
absolutely hilarious.

~~~
gadders
It must mean that everything left is safe...

------
abledon
New research shows amyloids may not be the cause of Alzheimers [1].

[1][https://www.cbc.ca/radio/quirks/dec-8-2018-why-are-users-
tak...](https://www.cbc.ca/radio/quirks/dec-8-2018-why-are-users-taking-
fentanyl-making-stuff-with-moon-dust-an-app-to-detect-anemia-and-
more-1.4935099/have-researchers-been-wrong-about-alzheimer-s-a-new-theory-
challenges-the-old-story-1.4935121)

~~~
AstralStorm
*ultimate cause

They definitely can cause it as shown in multiple inoculation experiments
unless there is some other kind of contamination happening - which is
unlikely. Their presence in high enough numbers also starts the runaway
process.

But those misfolded proteins do not start making themselves on their own...

And if the cascade is indeed immune related then stopping progression should
be potentially as easy as targeted immune suppression combined with amyloid
treatments. (Not easy at all but easier than doing it outside the brain.)

And obviously getting the cause too if possible. So far, few successes in
treating, say, later stage Lyme disease...

------
adrianN
The comments to this article are worth a read too.

~~~
philshem
I got smarter reading those comments.

------
rawoke083600
"Nicest" Theory I've heard recently (think from a Peter Attia talk). That in
almost all cases of Alzheimer's there is a broken/reduced glucose-brain-
mechanism (Hypo-glucose-metabolism) in the brain, that's why there are a good
amount of ppl showing improvement on Keto'based diets. Since the brain can't
get enough energy from the normal glucose pathways it has less energy to help
clear out plague(tau) and other debris.

------
fisherjeff
The link between HGH and beta-amyloid is new to me, and makes me wonder how
many former NFL players now suffering CTE may be affected by that as well as
brain trauma.

------
agglomerative
Ugh, god damn it. This is bad news for reasons beyond medical intervention.

Consider the premise of gangrene or any scenario involving necrotized flesh in
contact with living flesh. If an infectious proteinaceous agent gets beyond
protective barriers, whether via artificial or natural means, with sufficient
dose or load, you'll get pathology. Which is to say, whether in a clinical
experimental setting or not, this can happen to organisms.

